# اطلب مساعده



## نرمين مجيد حميد (18 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال يخص مشروعي (تصميم العربه السفليه للطائره) 

لو عجلات الطائره اشتعلت بالنيران عند استخدام المكابح نتيجه الحراره العاليه التي تولدت بسبب تجمع الطاقه المختزنه في النابض ..... ماهي الاجراءات اللازمه لمنع هده الظاهره


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
على الرغم من أن عجلات الطائرة تملىء بالنيتروجين وهو غاز خامل لا يشتعل ولا يساعد على الإشتعال لمنع هذة الظاهرة
إلا أنها تحدث عندما ترتطم الطائرة بقوة أكبر من قوة تحمل العربة فيحدث ثني أو كثر وحدث الحرائق
ومن المهم جداً لمنع هذة الظاهرة:-
- ضبط ضغط النيتروجين لضبط حرارته.
-الكشف الدوري قبل الإقلاع وبعد الهبوط على العربة السفلية للطائرة​


----------



## yasir altaay (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمووو أخ سامح وفقك الله


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخ سامح بس فكره سؤالي موصلتلك اني مداقصد tire الاطار اني داقصد انه المكابح حتسبب في بعض الحالات ارتفاع درجات الحراره الى درجه الحريق وعرفت انه هناللك انضمه توضع لمكافحه الحرائق ولمنعها عندك فكره عنها


----------



## نرمين مجيد حميد (19 نوفمبر 2011)

يعني لكل لمنظومه مو فقط لاطار


----------



## محمد ناوا (20 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخت نرمين 
على حسب علمي هناك منظوكه مكافحه للحريق تتبع لمنظومه الlanding gear وهذه المنظومه هي المسئوله عن التحكم في الحريق


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (27 ديسمبر 2011)

حسب معلوماتي :
لاتوجد منظومة خاصة لاطفاء الحريق في عربة الطائرة ولكن يتم تصميم الاجزاء المتعرضة للاحتكاك اللازم لعمل المنظومة لضمان اكفاء توزيع وتبادل وتفريغ حراري لمنظومة الكابح .
بالامكان استخدام مرشات تبريد لخفض درجات الحرارة في اجزاء داخل بدن الطائرة تستخدم الكحول او خطوط من الهواء المضغوط لتبريد المبادلات الحرارية في بعض منظومات الطائرة...
واذا كان الامر يتعلق بتصميم كموضوع للمشروع فهذا امر قابل للاجتهاد و (قد انفع)


----------



## عماد المشهداني (29 ديسمبر 2011)

اخت نرمين السلام وعليكم
ارجو الاطلاع على الموضوع في الرابط التالي لعل فيه من المعلومات ما يفيدك
*معدات الإقلاع والهبوط والمكابح ومقود طائرة الأيربص 320 ((شرح باللغة العربية))
مع الامنيات لك بالتوفيق
*​
http://www.flyingway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114670#ixzz1hvpFcvCZ
​


----------

